# Castaic Lures



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

I read about these things in a field and stream magazine last year. People out in Cali. are catching 15+lbers on these big lures. They are pretty much as life like looking to a rainbow as you can get. Now that i found their website ( http://www.castaicsoftbait.com/ ) im looking at the platinum series sunfish, and possibly the rainbow trout(not the ghost)

So my question is has anyone ever used these with any luck? 
If i were to order either the trout or the sunfish which one should i buy?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Depends on the natural forage base in your local lake. Go with what the fish normally see and feed on. Folks in California use the Trout lure because the giant Bass feed on Trout in resevoirs like Castaic.

Those real big lures are about a waste of time up here in the far North as we dont have giant (10+) Bass. They may tempt a Muskie or Pike though!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Big baits = big fish. Unfortunately, you have to have really big bass for these baits. You could probably get some 5, 6, 7s to hit these, but the action would be slow. I bet you could get a muskie to nail em too!


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Well one pond i do fish has a ton of sunfish and bass that are over 5, alot of 4's and 3's too.
I'm also starting to fish for pike more.

so what your saying is get the sunfish lure?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Here in N.D. that lure would be as big as our bass...Pretty close anyway. I've fished that lake in California before back when I lived there...(Castiac) Man, I wish I knew then, what I know now! I did not have a clue how to fish bass back then...


----------

